# New Member, Old Squatter



## TreyEZ (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey there all, just joined the site....
After lurking for a while, I came to the realization
that I have been a squatter for most of my life.

I live on the cheap, I love a good deal, and I love not spending any money to have fun!

I hope we all can learn from each other!

Trey


----------

